# SSD vs HDD: Prezzi, Migliori Ssd, velocità e incremento prestazioni per Pc e Mac



## admin (6 Gennaio 2013)

*SSD vs HDD: Prezzi, Migliori Ssd, velocità e incremento prestazioni per Pc e Mac*

Innanzitutto iniziamo dalle basi. Che cosa è un SSD? Un *SSD* (acronimo di *solid state drive*) è un dispositivo di memorizzazione di massa (in parole povere, l'erede decisamente più performante dei vecchi *HDD meccanini*) per l'archiviazione dei dati sui nostri *pc/mac/macbook*


*Gli SSD velocizzano* in maniera esponenziale la reattività e le performances di un computer. In particolar modo, se avete un PC/Mac vecchio, il miglior regalo che potete fargli per farlo "resuscitare" sotto il profilo delle performances è un SSD. Fino a poco tempo tempo fa, i *costi *per acquistare un SSD erano molto *elevati*. Ora si sono leggermente abbassati. La quotazione media per un SSD si aggira intorno ad *un dollaro/euro per ogni GB di spazio disponibile*.


Un SSD, rispetto ad un HDD meccanico, è molto più *silenzioso* e *consuma molta meno energia*. Ergo, la *batteria* del vostro Pc/Mac durerà molto di più. Si dice spesso che un SSD duri molto meno rispetto ad un Hard Disk meccanico e che *si rompa prima*. La cosa può essere anche vera, ma parliamo comunque di periodi estremamente lunghi. Gli SSD sono *garantiti* per circa 140 anni, con circa 50GB di scritture al giorno! Quanti di voi utilizzeranno lo stesso dispositivo per 140 anni al ritmo di 50GB giornalieri?


Per far sì che i dati non si frammentino portando ad un degrado anticipato del disco, gli SSD usano delle tecnologie chiamate *Trim e Garbage Collection*. Quasi tutti gli SSD le hanno attivate di default, per *abilitare *Trim e Garbage Collection su determinati dischi per Mac e Macbook, ad esempio, esistono dei programmi di terzi parti che una volta installati svolgono il lavoro senza problemi.


Molti si domandano: è meglio *aumentare* la *Ram*, portandola a 8 Giga *o* è meglio *installare un SSD*? Premesso che parliamo di cose completamente diverse (e di costi diversi, le Ram ormai si trovano a poco prezzo su diversi siti internet come Crucial e Buydifferent), la scelta dovrebbe ricadere su un SSD che, a livello prestazionale, incide molto ma molto di più rispetto ad un upgrade di Ram. Un SSD *Sata3*, ovviamente, è più veloce rispetto ad SSD Sata2. Ma la differenza è molto minore rispetto a quella che passa tra un HDD meccanico ed un SSD basic. 


*Come devo fare per sostituire* il mio vecchio *Hard Disk* con un *SSD*? L'operazione è abbastanza semplice, serve qualche cacciavite ed un pò di pazienza. Online si trovano tantissime *guide* su come installare un SSD su un PC, un Mac o un Macbook. Scrivendo su youtube, ad esempio, guida installazione SSD su Macbook/Pc escono fuori delle video guide realizzate molto bene. Che spiegano tutti i passaggi nei minimi dettagli. 


*Quali sono i migliori SSD presenti attualmente sul mercato*? E' una domanda alla quale è difficile rispondere. Su internet si trovano tantissimi SSD disponibili in diversi tagli di memoria e fasce di prezzo. Al momento, se proprio ne dovessi consigliare qualcuno, opterei per il Vertex 4 della* Ocz*, *Samsung* 830 e 840 Pro. Poi ci sono degli SSD low cost che a livello prestazionale non sono niente male come ad esempio il *Crucial* M4


----------



## Livestrong (6 Gennaio 2013)

Il vertex costa molto ma è una garanzia


----------

